# Geriatric muscle loss and exercises



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Jose`, is getting old. My sweet little Chi mix is 14 and has been doing well, actually better than he was before switching to a raw diet. But one thing that I'm really noticing more and more is his hind legs are getting rather atrophied, something that happens to old humans and old dogs. The muscle mass just seems to diminish. I walk him but sometimes he doesn't want to go too far. 

Last night, while going down the little stairs off the couch, he fell. He wound up being okay but at first, he walked a little off, as if something came out of the socket, like his knee. But now he's fine again. But it got me to thinking. I am going to start taking the advice from these following links and keep on researching as well. More frequent walks are a must. And then these massage exercises I will do. I just hate to see how his little back legs almost buckle when he's standing around. But when he walks, he's okay. And he's playful in the house, runs, retrieves a toy. So, he's hangin' in there but needs some additional help.

Here he is soliciting play from Maurice but Maurice is a little bit, "Whaaaa???" lol.




Does anyone else do anything with your old dogs that is helpful? Any ideas? Or have you learned anything from your vet or experience? I'd love to know. 

Here are some good ideas and exercises that I'll start doing today. Maybe they'll be a help for someone's dog here.

Strengthening Exercises for Your Old Pet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6fOuQ_W4vo



eta: Oh dang! I did it again. This is suppose to be "Poodle" health, not Chihuahua health. Sorry. Mods, you can move it if you like. But anyhow, this situation of muscle loss can happen to any dog...any old living mammal as far as I know. I sure am fighting it myself. Exercise, exercise, exercise.


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

I'm not an expert on this subject by a long shot but have you looked into swimming exercises? I know older humans do that, as it's still helping with muscle tone but is much easier on the joints. If your pup is okay with water, this can help keep his legs working without putting too much strain on his knees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, I sure have thought of swimming. I just don't know where to take him unless it gets hotter a little later this month probably. I know they have those very expensive hydro therapy places and that's a possibility. I definitely know the benefits of swimming. It's been a big part of my life forever. lol. So yes, that's something that could definitely help. He doesn't mind baths but he probably wouldn't love swimming but I could hold him in some deeper water in place and he could paddle his legs. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Walking on an uphill grade was the first thing I though of... but this site has a good description of an easy indoor exercise.

Back Leg Exercises for your Dog | SlimDoggy


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I think tug can work, too, if they really get into it and pull with their back legs.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Does he have arthritis in his back legs? Sometimes stiffness/pain from arthritis can make older dogs start to move less, which exacerbates geriatric muscle loss. This was definitely the case for Sophie and she improved after I started giving her some painkillers, glucosamine chondroitin, and some light exercise (hill walking). Treating any underlying pain and/or arthritis that is making José not want to move might help!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tugging.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Can somebody quote me since PB kindly has me blocked - she should look at getting him a fitpaws donut. Timi uses it at an expert level, but it can also be used very gently when you inflate it fully and help them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Can somebody quote me since PB kindly has me blocked - she should look at getting him a fitpaws donut. Timi uses it at an expert level, but it can also be used very gently when you inflate it fully and help them.


Yes that is another good idea. I have a Fit Paws peanut and a couple of those discs along with a wobble board. That conditioning kept Lily from falling off the dog walk when she put her back foot down onto air instead of the board. She ended up doing a three legged drop onto the board and stayed on. The trainer and I were both pretty amazed she held onto it. She has great core conditioning.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Yes that is another good idea. I have a Fit Paws peanut and a couple of those discs along with a wobble board. That conditioning kept Lily from falling off the dog walk when she put her back foot down onto air instead of the board. She ended up doing a three legged drop onto the board and stayed on. The trainer and I were both pretty amazed she held onto it. She has great core conditioning.



I use it mostly in the winter for Timi - she has the donut and the mini egg. I use the mini egg for stretches, and then have her balance as I roll the egg away from the donut. She does spins on a low inflated donut, and with just a little help to get up, she can do a sit pretty on it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, he plays tug quite energetically, although his teeth aren't so great so I can't pull too hard. But he goes through the motions. He can go up the stairs all right and there are some good hills around here we could go on more than we do. I don't notice that his legs are arthritic but I think his back is. He's a little stiff but seems to be okay. His front end seems quite all right and his weight is perfect. He's got the best nutrition I can give and seems healthy otherwise. Shiny, glossy coat, actually pretty good energy except that diminishing muscle tone in the back thighs is not good and seems to be what's making him not always want to go more than around the block. But sometimes he is eager to go as far as the Poodles...a couple of miles. Usually I don't take him on the 3 mile walk. But now I've read it's best to do a short walk but more frequently so that's what we'll try and do some more hills. 

He gets plenty of glucosamine in the chicken and duck feet he gets. I use a lot of those for his bone content. And lots of protein in his whole foods. I put him in my tub yesterday, which is pretty deep and allows for paddling. However, he sort of panicked...didn't like that he couldn't touch the bottom. So, I'll need to work him up to that I see. Poor fella. 

I feel that a wobble board might cause him to fall, at least at this time. He is pretty wobbly in the hind quarters unless he's walking briskly. What I thought of too, is maybe laying a ladder down on the grass and having him walk over each rung. Or set something up of that nature. 

Well, thanks everybody for your ideas. There are some good ones. More hills, stairs, some kind of coordination thing like stepping between things maybe? I really like the swimming idea so I must brain wash him into thinking it's not really scary. If I were to get in with him...into a lake or something, he's claw me all up for sure. Been there, done that swimming with my Lab for "fun." So, I must think how to do this. I do remember sticking him in the lake where I use to live at the end of a dock. He swam beautifully back to shore. He really looked streamlined and effective. Too bad he was p.o'd at me. haha.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Will he walk around in the water if he can touch the bottom? Even just walking in water unweights the joints and provides resistance. Get it as deep as you can while allowing him to touch the bottom so he doesn't get scared. Or start shallow and gradually make it deeper.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think he would. I just don't think the bathtub is very long. But maybe I'll try it somehow. Yes, walking against that resistance would be great. That's an exercise for older people who can't swim laps but want some kind of work out. We did a pretty steep hill today on one of his walks and he seems to do all right. But those thighs are sooo skinny...his whole hind legs are. Thanks Oshagcj. (that's an interesting name. What does it mean and how do you pronounce it? Is it one of your dog's names)


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I think he would. I just don't think the bathtub is very long. But maybe I'll try it somehow. Yes, walking against that resistance would be great. That's an exercise for older people who can't swim laps but want some kind of work out. We did a pretty steep hill today on one of his walks and he seems to do all right. But those thighs are sooo skinny...his whole hind legs are. Thanks Oshagcj. (that's an interesting name. What does it mean and how do you pronounce it? Is it one of your dog's names)


It's actually based on my name. CJ = my initials, and the oshag part is based on my last name. It's pronounced Oh-shag cj.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yikes! I forgot to come back to this. Thanks Oshagcj. How 'bout that. 

Well, I've been beefing up his walks in that we're going up a steep hill but too, trying not to make them too long. I've increased it to two walks a day but I really don't have time for more than that generally. Plus, he seems a little tired lately. So, we'll see. It seems his muscles might be getting better in the hind legs but it's a little early to tell for sure. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I reread this thread looking for ideas to build up Pippin-cat's muscle tone. Somehow I don't think swimming, or tug, or wobble balls are going to work...

My vet recommended YuMove - I will let you know if it seems effective. It is not wildly expensive - lowest price I have found is £10 for 60 tablets (2 a day for the first few weeks, then one a day) - problem is that all the animals LOVE the sample I got, so they all want one when the packet comes out! I am going to have to harden my heart and give the other three something else, or convince myself it is worth the price as a prophylactic!


----------

